
Asynchronous team chat built on JMAP - emptysongglass
https://www.topicbox.com
======
emptysongglass
After a lot of failed experiments trying to get my film production team first
on Keybase, then Matrix I gave up and surrendered to email.

I was faffing about for a team communication platform that doesn't require a
user to install an app or register and found Topicbox by the same people at
Fastmail.

It's a prettified listserv that runs on top of the JMAP email protocol, so
between this and Delta Chat [1] I have a decentralized, robust communications
platform that everyone already has access to.

[1] [https://delta.chat](https://delta.chat)

